# Amazing deal!



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Palmetto State Armory has a incredible deal on the Taurus GCC 174.99 after the Taurus mail in rebate. The Taurus G2C is lightweight and has a polymer frame with a 3.2-inch barrel. The G2C features an accessory rail, Three Dot Adjustable Rear Sight, textured grip, and melted edges for comfort. If you need a gun you can depend on this is the perfect fit for your concealed carry needs. If your looking for a G2C this is the best price I've ever seen on it plus free shipping!


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Not a bad price at all. The only thing is that taurus has had a lot of bad reports of substandard quality on their semi auto pistols lately. For that reason, I will pass on it and not take a chance. And to go a bit further, I will not buy any taurus semi auto pistol. Owned a few in the past and they were not that good. A PT111 and a PT145. Sold them off to rid myself of the headaches they caused. Never again!


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Gee spongemonkey you say Taurus has had a lot of bad reports of substandard quality on their semi auto pistols lately. I've heard just the opposite, why not point out your source so we can nail down this claim.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Cannon said:


> Gee spongemonkey you say Taurus has had a lot of bad reports of substandard quality on their semi auto pistols lately. I've heard just the opposite, why not point out your source so we can nail down this claim.


Looking for the info now. But, in the past they were forced to do a recall of some of their auto pistols and take them back and their customers had to send them back and wait for taurus to make them right or send them a new firearm. I guess you missed that news?


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Here is one: https://www.al.com/news/birmingham/2015/07/taurus_agrees_to_voluntary_rec.html
Here is another: https://guncarrier.com/the-taurus-pistol-recall/
And another: https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...m-pt-745-millennium-pt-609-pt-640-and-pt-247/
And another: https://www.wptv.com/news/national/...o-file-for-free-return-fix-or-cash-settlement
Do I need to go on?


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Just for the heck of it, here is one more: http://gunssavelives.net/gun-industry/98000-taurus-247-pistols-recalled/


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

According to this link there were 9 models recalled.
https://guncarrier.com/the-taurus-pistol-recall/

pt111, pt132, pt138, pt140, pt145, pt745, pt609, pt640, pt24/7

*JUNK!!!*

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Never owned a Taurus - And have never had any problem with their customer service!


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

hillman said:


> Never owned a Taurus - And have never had any problem with their customer service!


I guess not since you never owned one!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry to go "against the grain" here, but I have four Taurus guns now, have had three of them for quite a while, and mine have been perfectly fine. My G2 is the newest one, and I must have gotten lucky, for I catalog round counts with all my guns and the dates I have shot them, and two weeks ago I just went over 720 rounds through the G2. I can't say it is perfect, for it does not like 147 grain 9mm, but everything else it has shot 100%.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Sorry to go "against the grain" here, but I have four Taurus guns now, have had three of them for quite a while, and mine have been perfectly fine. My G2 is the newest one, and I must have gotten lucky, for I catalog round counts with all my guns and the dates I have shot them, and two weeks ago I just went over 720 rounds through the G2. I can't say it is perfect, for it does not like 147 grain 9mm, but everything else it has shot 100%.


Dont be sorry. Yours work for you which is a good thing. Also, others have not had issues with theirs which is also good. Mine did not, that is why I got rid of them. Some work, some dont, which may be a luck of the draw.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

spongemonkey said:


> Dont be sorry. Yours work for you which is a good thing. Also, others have not had issues with theirs which is also good. Mine did not, that is why I got rid of them. Some work, some dont, which may be a luck of the draw.


Yup, it does seem to be a throw of the dice with Taurus at times...even I have to admit that.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Nice try but those are old models that have been discontinued. Taurus made a turn around several years ago with the introduction of the G2. I own a G2 and its been my EDC for 5 trouble free years. So lets address the new G2C pistol. And just so there's no confusion tell me of problems with the G2C not pistols that are no longer made.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

So they made 9 separate pistols that were so bad that they just quit making them? That is a quite unimpressive resume.

GW


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

It bothers a few here that Taurus has moved on from what they were years ago, well you just keep living in the past, from the record sales figures of the G2 series its apparent people love this gun and its reliability. Bottom line the G2C is an outstanding value in a double stack 9mm compact.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cannon said:


> It bothers a few here that Taurus has moved on from what they were years ago, well you just keep living in the past, from the record sales figures of the G2 series its apparent people love this gun and its reliability. Bottom line the G2C is an outstanding value in a double stack 9mm compact.


When your g2c poops the crib, I trust that you'll fess up to us.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cannon said:


> It bothers a few here that Taurus has moved on from what they were years ago, well you just keep living in the past, from the record sales figures of the G2 series its apparent people love this gun and its reliability. Bottom line the G2C is an outstanding value in a double stack 9mm compact.


"Taurus has moved on," you say?
Please see this thread: https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/threads/tx22-alert.162551/#post-691190


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

TX 22 isn't what I was talking about but new guns do sometimes have problems. The Sig P-365 has had problems for months now, so no one is immune Steve. But hey I started this thread and the topic is the G2 C if you have any info you want to share on the G2 C post it up.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Another Taurus turn-around, huh? I've seen a lot of them over the last few decades. Please forgive me if I wait 5-10 years for you guys to prove this one, before I jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Cannon and Steve, brand loyalty is a . . . thing. Every thoughtful gun-toter has asked himself "Will this gun let me down in time of need - if I treat it like its maker has a right to expect." The honest reply is "I don't know for certain sure, so I need to figure the odds." In that sort of ciphering, we aren't likely to all get the same result, and won't even use the same data.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nothing wrong with owning a Taurus. 
I wouldn't buy A Taurus handgun as an investment. 
We always get caught up buying more guns then we need. 
Becomes a hobby. 
You may save a couple hundred on the initial purchase of a Taurus, but your losing off the resale or backend value with a Taurus.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cannon said:


> Gee spongemonkey you say Taurus has had a lot of bad reports of substandard quality on their semi auto pistols lately. I've heard just the opposite, why not point out your source so we can nail down this claim.


They (Taurus ) have a long ways to go before their reputation gets better. Reputation are earned. Good n bad. Maybe this gun could be a positive step for Taurus. ,??


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

pic said:


> They (Taurus ) have a long ways to go before their reputation gets better. Reputation are earned. Good n bad. Maybe this gun could be a positive step for Taurus. ,??


Yep, by their bad reputation from the past, I will not ever buy another taurus product, especially semi auto pistols. Thought a couple of times of buying one of their revolvers but decided against it since if they were having issues with the pistols, would the revolvers also have issues? taurus as of right now is on my "DO NOT BUY LIST". I would prefer and have bought from RIA Armscor instead at a lower price and they do work and have a good warranty and good customer service. I cant say the same for taurus.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Living in the past is something I wont do I'm so glad I bought my Taurus before I became a member here, based on a negative opinions from a few members who never owed a G2. When I bought my G2 I read review after review praising the design, reliability & the fact that it sold for a price that made it a gun anyone could afford sold me, its served me well and without flaw for years. Yet some here who have never owned a G2 or a G2 C expect us to believe they know better? Now if you owned one that had problems by all means share your experience. But I don't recall anyone coming forward... That tells me all I need to know about your expert opinions.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cannon said:


> Living in the past is something I wont do I'm so glad I bought my Taurus before I became a member here, based on a negative opinions from a few members who never owed a G2. When I bought my G2 I read review after review praising the design, reliability & the fact that it sold for a price that made it a gun anyone could afford sold me, its served me well and without flaw for years. Yet some here who have never owned a G2 or a G2 C expect us to believe they know better? Now if you owned one that had problems by all means share your experience. But I don't recall anyone coming forward... That tells me all I need to know about your expert opinions.


You should make that last post your signature so you don't have to type the same words again and again.

GW


----------

